# My Bucephalandra collection



## Vasteq

I have great pleasure to introduce my Bucephalandra collection. If possible I will try to add a short description about presented varieties. To this time I managed to collect *57* varieties of Bucephalandra including one Schismatoglottis and Aridarum. So here we go:

- *Copi Susu* little-sized variety:
A lovely 4-color little variety. Here we can distinguish colors such as dark green of mature leaves, with glossy dark-blue tint. The newly grown leaves are red with green sheen. One of the most prized and rare varieties Bucephalandry.









- *Kedagang* - medium-sized variety:
One of the first found and to this day considered one of the most beautiful varieties Bucephalandra. It is characterized by slightly wavy leaves with an unusual color. Red core plant contrasts well with dark blue color of older leaves. Young leaves are light green, with a good fertilization can get amazing "glowing" green visible at different angles of view. With time, the leaves become darker and darker to give a dark navy blue sheen. The variety known to be one of the fastest growing.


























- *Sekadau2* - little-sized variety:
Leaves are longitudinal and slightly wavy









- *Kualakuayan1* - little-sized variety. 
The older leaves is visible blue sheen. It has a distinctive red core. Low and creeping variety:

















- *Kayulapis1* - very little-sized variety. 
Longitudinal, wavy leaves (more pronounced in the emers version).









- *Red Gaia* - medium-sized variety. 
The bottom of the leaf is red. Slightly wavy edge. Creeping.

















- *Metalic Wave* - medium-sized variety. 
Leaves are longitudinal and wavy at the edges









- * Pearl Grey* - medium-sized variety, Rosettes growth. It has a very densely distributed spots, which gives it a distinctive appearance, hence the name "Pearl Grey".









- * GBV* [Green/Blue/Velvet] - medium-sized variety
Purchased with this inicial, I guess that mean colors, green and blue (also you can see purple on the new leaves) A variety of longitudinal leaves. New leaves are multi-colored :

















- * Velvet Leaf2* medium-sized variety
Long, thin, and wavy leaves, new leaves are red coloured. 









- * Kualakuayan2* medium-sized variety with big leaves:
Leaves of drop shape. Big, gark green, shining blue. New leaves are red coloured


----------



## DonaldmBoyer

amazing specimens, Vasteq! It makes me wish that you lived in the USA. And were willing to sell some! 

excellent collection, buddy!!


----------



## thefisherman

what a gorgeous species of plants... thank you for sharing! 


- thefisherman


----------



## Vasteq

Thanks all. A pity that I can not edit my first post, I want to update the pictures for some varieties, like this:


----------



## Vasteq

*Bucephalandra Belindae* (I am not satisfied with this pics so soon I will change for the better)


----------



## Vasteq




----------



## joshvito

great collection! stellar photos! 
can you show us a shot of the whole lot?
I would love to see some photos or hear details of your growing setup.


----------



## DonaldmBoyer

second second! I totally agree with josh.....how do you grow you buce's and let's see your tank Vasteq!


----------



## Vasteq

Maybe sometime, when I clean up my tank  New photos:

*Bucephalandra Blue/green* - multi coloured small or medium-sized variety (hard to categorized, not to small, also not too medium):









*Bucephalandra Theia 6* - very minor variety, interesting colouring. Can you imagine that those leaves is in size of a small fingernail? A miracle of miniaturization

















*Bucephalandra Silky Blue1* - small-leaves variety, shining blue.


----------



## Vasteq




----------



## Vasteq

New species, belong to the tribe Philodendrae of Aroidae. Established in 1879 by Mr. N. E. Brown in the _Gardener's Chronicle_.

*PIPTOSPATHA RIDLEYI
*


----------



## cherabin

Hi, any recommendation on websites that has information and/or listing of piptospatha sp.? Have been seeing these very often at the LFS and couldn't resist and bought several pots. Guess will look great in a shrimp tank now undergoing DSM.


----------



## Vasteq

I only met one piptospatha - I Heard That it grows good with CO2 - about one leaf per week (and as you see leaves are quite big), but without Co2 it grows much slower or even stay with grow but I do not know is it true Because I always have Co2 dosing and it grows one leaf per week.


----------



## cherabin

The non-CO2 part is true. I keep mine in a shrimp tank with no injected CO2 and the growth is stagnant. Still, the plants stay healthy as i've reach before that they are pretty hardy species.


----------



## DonaldmBoyer

Beautiful, as always, Vasteq!!  I love your photos, bro!!


----------



## miremonster

Vasteq said:


> New species, belong to the tribe Philodendrae of Aroidae. Established in 1879 by Mr. N. E. Brown in the _Gardener's Chronicle_.


Today Piptospatha isn't longer counted among the tribe Philodendreae but tribe Schismatoglottideae, along with e.g. Bucephalandra, Schismatoglottis, Aridarum, Bakoa.
http://rbgsyd.nsw.gov.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0007/72772/Tel9Bog179.pdf
The now outdated classification is from Engler, 1911: 
http://www.aroid.org/genera/philodendron/suprarel.php



Vasteq said:


> I only met one piptospatha - I Heard That it grows good with CO2 - about one leaf per week (and as you see leaves are quite big), but without Co2 it grows much slower or even stay with grow but I do not know is it true Because I always have Co2 dosing and it grows one leaf per week.


I couldn't imagine such Echinodorus-like fast growth rate in the submersed Piptospatha and I thought it was just a very vague estimation by the Flowgrow user (who wrote that the growth stayed without CO2 dosing), but also in Your tank it grows really that fast?


----------



## Vasteq

I have to check It again because like I wrote I have it for a less that one month but I see one new large leaf that grew one week ago, (maybe one and a half weeks) ago now born again the small new one. So I think that this fast rate of grow could be true.

*Miremonster *do you know to what tribe among Hottarum Truncatum - I have it in my tank, it looks similar to Bucephalandra - but without shining spots.


----------



## miremonster

Hi Vasteq,
this quite speedy growth remembers that mystery aroid from Kapit that might be a Piptospatha sp., too: http://www.flowgrow.de/neue-und-besondere-wasserpflanzen/schismatoglottideae-sp-kapit-t20168.html (not 1 leaf / week but considerably faster growth than Bucephalandras)
But also this plant is growing in a tank with plenty of CO2 and nutrients and isn't tested under poorer conditions yet.

Hottarum truncatum - interesting... That's what I could find: http://www.aroid.org/gallery/boyce/...e 63(1&2), 237-243] - 2011 Low et al 2011.pdf
=> Hottarum truncatum does belong to tribe Schismatoglottideae and is closely related to the genus Aridarum.
A detailed description of the species, here as _Piptospatha truncata_, p. 213: http://rbgsyd.nsw.gov.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0007/72772/Tel9Bog179.pdf
=> they point out the superficial similarity to Bucephalandra and Aridarum; endemic to Sarawak; not much known about the natural habitat.

There are some Japanese sites where hobbyists show Hottarum truncatum in emersed culture [edit: correction - they don't show this species], but I don't know anything about aquarium culture of Hottarum. Seems that You are doing the pioneer work. Many species of the tribe Schismatoglottideae come from similar rheophytic habitats, one can assume that there's still a number of potentially aquarium suited species not yet tested.

-Heiko


----------



## miremonster

p.s.

Jungle Mike, 9 May 2012:


> "Bucephalandra" from Tatau is Hottarum truncatum


http://junglemikey.blogspot.de/2012/05/blog-post.html

@Vasteq: Does Your plant look alike?


----------



## Vasteq

Yes this is the same. Photo will be soon because I noticed a very interesting and different color of the new submersed leaf (compared with the color of the rest emersed leaves).



miremonster said:


> p.s.
> 
> Jungle Mike, 9 May 2012:
> http://junglemikey.blogspot.de/2012/05/blog-post.html
> 
> @Vasteq: Does Your plant look alike?


----------



## miremonster

Cool! 
Also interesting to see it growing next to Cryptocoryne in Junglemike's pic.


----------



## wwh2694

I have diff Bucephelandra that I'm growin and they are just now multiplying. This is the best plant I have ever seen.


----------



## Vasteq




----------



## Vasteq




----------



## miremonster

Awesome pics! The "Theia?" one looks similar to the Bucephalandra motleyana variants that I know as "Gunung Sumpit" and "Sungai Ayak" (several varying individuals under each name).
Plants similar to Your "Sedong" can be found among B. motleyana "Pancuraji".

I'm curious about Your Hottarum pics


----------



## Vasteq

photo of Hottarum need to wait because new submersed leaves are still small. My Kualakuayan2 gives triple flower - 2 of them are growing on one seeding  I didn't know that it is possible:


----------



## Vasteq




----------



## Vasteq




----------



## Vasteq




----------



## Vasteq




----------



## Vasteq




----------



## Vasteq




----------



## Guntar

Amazing photos!


----------



## ICgalaxy

nice collection


----------



## Vasteq




----------



## Vasteq




----------



## Vasteq




----------



## Vasteq

*COPPER*​One of my favorite varieties in terms of coloration - leaves shimmer in all colors of the rainbow - colors change with viewing angle - picture does not fully reflect this "miraculous". Young leaves reddish, turning green, with age yielding blue sheen. The oldest leaves sparkle with metallic purple (all the leaves are visible in the photo). Belongs to the small variety. I also have another specie with a similar name "Copper Leaf" - for a long time I thought that they are one and the same but now I realizes that vary in size and color.


----------



## Vasteq

the first Black Leaf looking great !! ')


----------



## xenxes

*Drool*

if only I could afford some buces.


----------



## Vasteq

My new 90L tank photo and about 40 Bucephalandra species:









Hi-res here:

__
https://flic.kr/p/0


----------



## Vasteq




----------



## Aqua_Man

These are cool, what is your lighting?


----------



## Vasteq

In my tank I had 4x18W T8, but I changed it for 3x24W T5


----------

